

Building A Remote Call Center With JavaScript - danyork
http://blog.phono.com/2011/03/22/building-a-remote-call-center-with-javascript/

======
sedachv
1\. dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1798036>

2\. it's using Flash for the actual voice stuff

~~~
danyork
1\. The item you link to is not a dupe - it's the _launch_ of the Phono SDK.
The link here is for a blog post that explains how to build a call center
using the Phono SDK.

2\. Flash is currently used for a small part of the interaction to deal with
the actual microphone and speakers. The Phono architecture is explained here:

<http://blog.phono.com/2010/10/25/behind-the-phone/>

I know that the Voxeo Labs guys are working on other ways to control the
microphone and speakers without using Flash. (I work for Voxeo, but not in the
Voxeo Labs team.)

~~~
ericmoritz
Voxeo is a cool product, I used you all ten years ago for a coupon redemption
app using CallXML I believe.

~~~
danyork
Very cool!

